# "The Legends of FMA Tour"



## James Miller (Sep 13, 2012)

Coming April 2013 "The Legends of FMA Tour".  This tour will feature four of FMA's leading instructors. Grand Masters  Giron, Hartman, Pallen and Toboada. More information to follow.

View attachment 17297


----------



## Tugan Karl (Sep 17, 2012)

Will this tour hit the west coast?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 19, 2012)

That's the plan.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds great!


----------



## James Miller (Oct 3, 2012)

Tour dates so far:



*April 6 & 7     Saratoga Springs, New York* 
*April 11           Mt. Gilead, Ohio* 
*April 12          St. Marys, Pennsylvania * 
*April 13          Manchester, Pennsylvania* 
*April 14          Lewisburg, Pennsylvania*


----------

